# name this valve?



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

I don't know for sure but looks like a pegasus or restoration hardware also could be a rohl?


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Def not pegasus.. It looks high end to me. 

No paperwork and unable to identify =new faucet. 

I'll tell the customer either I install a new faucet or you find the parts. Here's your estimate. 

Tracking down parts is a complete waste of time, I stopped doing that years ago.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

trim would help. Might be tempress but don't know which version


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Steve, that was easy. :jester:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Catalogs of stems, quarter-turn cartridges & single-lever cartridges is a big help.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I bought a CD from www.Alfanoplumbingparts.com and then copied their info and made it into a book to bring with me in the truck. However, like someone already posted, if you have to hunt for stems and you can't locate them, then you may want to replace the valve. Customers don't want to pay you $ 80/ hour to surf the web on their behalf. Some flat rate books have a 'stem search' charge. As long as customer is willing to pay it of course.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

I respectfully disagree with the waste of time and effort remember you are the expert. You get paid for your time. Now if the faucet is 20 years old or older it may be the right time to introduce a new t/s faucet. The minute I hire someone that tells me to go look for it myself is the last time they are in my home. This person will not tell me everything I need to know now or in the future. No ands, ifs,or but's to that statement. The whole idea is to replace because it is inconvenient to the plumber. Keep in mind I am the one that pushes for sales and additional sales however it must always be in the best interest of my customer and sometimes that means it is not what is easiest for me. Tell them you do not know how to repair it or where to get the parts and give them a choice to use another plumber.


It is fine to explain the difficulty to find the replacement parts. With a picture of it you can find it on the internet and or take the picture to your plumbing supply house that will locate it for you. I do not know about you all but I know enough people that someone can help me locate and identify products in my area. I have a parts company that I can email a picture too and they will tell me what it is.


Once you can price the repair ,price a new installation and add the time you have invested the customer has choices that are honest. Just because you do not know what it is will not mean someone else will not.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Email picture to Jerich Company.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Where did you get that there stem book lol


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

tungsten plumb said:


> Where did you get that there stem book lol


 







I purchased a CD with all the stems and cartridges. Then I copied all the pages on my home copier. I then installed all the printed pages into a 3-ring binder to take with me.


----------



## Yoram Manzur (Sep 17, 2009)

Do you have pictures of the trim.


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

Yoram Manzur said:


> Do you have pictures of the trim.


No, I took the pic and after I left I realized I didn't take any of the trim. It is polished brass with acrylic/crystal knob.


----------



## Yoram Manzur (Sep 17, 2009)

Is that the thermostatic valve only or is that the complete pressure balancing valve.


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

Yoram Manzur said:


> Is that the thermostatic valve only or is that the complete pressure balancing valve.


Complete. Single valve. Customer complaint is when turned to hot, gets hot then cools to Luke warm and stays there.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Keefer w said:


> Complete. Single valve. Customer complaint is when turned to hot, gets hot then cools to Luke warm and stays there.


 






Question, did you check the other hot fixtures for the same problem? Just asking in case it's a diptube issue with the W/H.


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Keefer w said:


> No, I took the pic and after I left I realized I didn't take any of the trim. It is polished brass with acrylic/crystal knob.


That sounds like a delta with the description you have with the knob. And polish brass. How old do you figure it is?


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> Question, did you check the other hot fixtures for the same problem? Just asking in case it's a diptube issue with the W/H.


Good question.


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

budders said:


> Good question.


No other issues. It is guest bath in double sized condo on to floor of high rise in n. Va.. Fixtures in mbr are Kohler. Newer remodel. Found a bad pic of trim cover


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

View attachment 27002


----------



## Olemissplumber (Dec 7, 2012)

Harden faucet co. That's my first and best


----------



## Yoram Manzur (Sep 17, 2009)

Valve could be California Faucets. How old is the valve?


----------



## shlomy81 (Apr 23, 2012)

Grohe Cartridge # 47025000


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

If its a quality faucet the name should be I the brass casting. But that still don't tell you the cartridge but gets you closer. I have worked on one but it was like 20 yrs ago and I can't remember the name. But I remember the red and blue isolation valves.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

Oh forgot... Send a picture to browns partsmaster herein Phoenix and I bet they can tell ya and sell it to you.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

My father used to have books like that from a company called P&M (Perfect & Match) along with their faucet repair kits on the truck. This was back in the early 80's Heck I still have one of their books on my desk. It is accurate with any faucet from the mid 1990's and older.


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you every body, customer doesn't care anymore so...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Keefer w said:


> Thank you every body, customer doesn't care anymore so...


So you finally sold them a MOENTROL:??


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

victoryplbaz said:


> Oh forgot... Send a picture to browns partsmaster herein Phoenix and I bet they can tell ya and sell it to you.


Ask for Chuck. Great man with a mind for plumbing parts like no other.


----------



## PathMaker (May 10, 2013)

Keefer w said:


> View attachment 27001
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that just the lighting, funky colored tile or did you slice your hand open taking off that trim piece? Looks like a murder scene in that pic!


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

PathMaker said:


> Is that just the lighting, funky colored tile or did you slice your hand open taking off that trim piece? Looks like a murder scene in that pic!


No injuries just lighting


----------

